# Time Between Kiddings



## jbrower115 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all, 

How much time can go by between the birth of one kid and the birth of another (eg: Dam had one kid, but it's been like 2.5 hours, we're sure there's another kid inside, but no contractions or anything yet)

Help?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

that's too long.

Really sure that she carried twins?

Has the afterbirth come already?


----------



## jbrower115 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, I called our vet, and her opinion was that there was only one kid, not twins. The one buckling is doing great, and might make someone a nice packer.


----------

